# Buying a Cruise America Rental!



## rileydog88 (Jun 15, 2002)

We're looking for any positive or negative experiences from people who've purchased a Cruise America rental.  We're looking at the Tioga 24' Class C and this would be our first RV.  We'd be traveling with two small children.  The deal from C.A. seems great especially since they offer the 100,000 mile warranty too, but of course the miles are pretty high (85,000+).  Any comments, suggestions, personal experiences etc. would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## aplusrv (Jul 9, 2002)

Buying a Cruise America Rental!

Rentals are interesting units. They are built with the first time user in mind. 

1 They will have a manual entry step for easy an inexpensive replacement. Guaranteed the step has been replaced at least one or more times in 85,000 miles due to it being bent from someone forgetting to put it in before they left. They are not bad steps, just not as convenient as the electric models.

2 The rear bumper has been replaced at least once or twice but like the step they are also inexpensive.

3 There has probably been several body damage repairs.

4 The TV antennas are usually those little round Winegard stationary units. These units are used so you donâ€™t have to remember to stow them before travel. They work OK but not as well as the batwing style that crank up and down.

5 The floor is probably mostly vinyl for easy cleanup. Not quit as warm as home but carpet can usually be added fairly easy.

6 The furnace and generator have a lot of hours on them. 

7 The roof has been inspected quit frequently so there probably isnâ€™t any water damage (This is a good thing).  

8 The oil has probably been changed every 3000 miles like it should be.

9 These coaches are fairly durable.

10 You should also see this guys post. I tend to agree with the technician he spoke to.
http://www.rvusa.com/forum/main/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=465


----------

